
Ask HN: What are some good FPS games that can run on a MBP? - ezekg
I used to play Warsaw and Quake Live a lot, but I recently went back to play Quake Live and saw that it unfortunately no longer runs in the browser, and only supports Windows. And Warsaw&#x27;s user base seems to have dwindled down--which really sucks. I couldn&#x27;t find a game.<p>I tried to run Fortnite recently, but it doesn&#x27;t seem to be able to hit 60 FPS even on low settings. (I have a 2016 MacBook Pro.)<p>Any good FPS games that run 60 FPS on a MBP?
======
navjack27
Intel graphics? I dunno is uh, red eclipse on Mac?

~~~
ezekg
Correct. Red Eclipse looks cool. Seems to support macOS, so I'll check it out.

------
juststeve
cs:go?

~~~
ezekg
Nice, I completely forgot about CS. Used to play that too. I'll check it out.

